# 1986 Ritchey Commando Closet Classic



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

Got lucky this week with two new absolute mint condition bikes. One is this 100% original virtually unridden (never off road), 1986 Ritchey Commando. It was hung in a home, and simply looked at. The gal I got it from was really cool and very funny. She was the original owner, and she said some scumbag at a bike shop told her that the two bikes she had were worth $100.00 each. All I had to do was wipe some nicotine and some cobwebs off the bike!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

incredible find!! The only thing keeping me from being insanely jealous is the size.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I am insanely jealous. Nice.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

You got more than lucky my friend!

Very nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Awesome time capsule.

So can you go trials riding with that plastic thing on the BB there right?


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

*Thanks!*

The plastic doohickey may have to go. Size is a 17". Barely ridable, but it fits in your back pocket!


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

T, please dump the plastic doohickey. Otherwise it is fantastic. I have always loved that paint.


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

Ok, ok, the stumpbumper goes!


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

thats sweet i wrked for tom in 86 87 preping frames and pulling parts


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

demondan said:


> thats sweet i wrked for tom in 86 87 preping frames and pulling parts


Nice! Any picturs from Back in the Day?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You wiped nicotine off? That bike a smoker?

Hey, I thought that was a cowcatcher on that thing....

That bike ain't small, it's perfect (except the cowcatcher and the rack and the seat...)!!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> You wiped nicotine off? That bike a smoker?
> 
> Hey, I thought that was a cowcatcher on that thing....
> 
> That bike ain't small, it's perfect (except the cowcatcher and the rack and the seat...)!!!!


that seat is rad. its a Pearl Izumi Flo-Lite. Cool seat for the era although Ive never ridden one. Time to mount mine up. Thanks Stan!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yea, those are sweet seats. They had a steel railed version and an uber-cool alloy railed version. They came on Rockies.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> that seat is rad. its a Pearl Izumi Flo-Lite. Cool seat for the era although Ive never ridden one. Time to mount mine up. Thanks Stan!


Well, I sure can't have anything on my butt that tells it to flo, lite or not. Glad you like the seat. I meant seat thingy not seat.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> One is this 100% original virtually unridden (never off road), 1986 Ritchey Commando.


Holy Bjeezus 
That has to be one of cleanest Commando's on the planet :thumbsup:

I know Veloculture has a clean one too.

Please, the rock basher plastic doohicky hurts my eyes. Please remove ASAP. and snap more pics:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Nice Find!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Well, I sure can't have anything on my butt that tells it to flo, lite or not. Glad you like the seat. I meant seat thingy not seat.


the hite rite (spring loaded saddle returner thingy)?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:
 

> the hite rite (spring loaded saddle returner thingy)?


EXACTLY! I always forget the correct terminology for that thingy.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Cool it's set up for trials riding. All I can say is wow!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet Brazed Forever said:


> She was the original owner, and she said some scumbag at a bike shop told her that the two bikes she had were worth $100.00 each.


To many, our bike are only worth $100 and boy do I like to be the first one in line when they do.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm afraid to ask what you paid for it because I'll have to hate you on principle  Great find.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Just awesome :thumbsup: That is as clean as they get, love those Commando's and I think I hate you too


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Jeebus, the tires still have the mold-release on them.  I'd hate you too, but that bike is way too small for me, so it would just be a garage queen if I owned it. Actually, that thing should probably be in a museum anyway, it's too perfect to get dirty.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Good gravy! That's a beautiful find. Let me know if you finally decide it's a wee too small for you. It'd fit me perfectly.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

cool grindplate!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

huh!

That's dang nice.


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

RickD. said:


> I'm afraid to ask what you paid for it because I'll have to hate you on principle  Great find.


I am afraid to tell you what I paid for it since you will REALLY hate me then! She set a fair price on the two bikes. Not give aways, but a pleasant surprise for me. Hey, was $200.00 too much? .............Just kidding!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

You can add me to the growing list of people who hate you. j/k


----------

